# Magnum Flexible Joint Compound



## MrTed (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey guys, got a unique problem. I'm a house painter. I'm trying to fix an old plaster joint between the wall and the ceiling and I've had to chip away quite a bit of the scratch coat of plaster before I could start building up again. 
I got the flexible joint compound so it would move with the house but I need to know what kind of tricks I can pull with his stuff (I've added 5 minute powder to all purpose compound and it worked) because it's so deep.
Thanks in advance!
Ted


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

MrTed said:


> Hey guys, got a unique problem. I'm a house painter. I'm trying to fix an old plaster joint between the wall and the ceiling and I've had to chip away quite a bit of the scratch coat of plaster before I could start building up again.
> I got the flexible joint compound so it would move with the house but I need to know what kind of tricks I can pull with his stuff (I've added 5 minute powder to all purpose compound and it worked) because it's so deep.
> Thanks in advance!
> Ted


 If you mix anything with that stuff you will lose your flexibility I'm sure. Personally I would mix up some quick set with some glue added in for strength to fix those spots. then skim with whatever you want for sanding.


----------



## MrTed (Jan 19, 2016)

Glue? Wouldn't have thought of that. What kind of glue would work with that? Just titebond? Gorilla glue? Boy would that be hard to knife!
Thanks!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrTed said:


> Glue? Wouldn't have thought of that. What kind of glue would work with that? Just titebond? Gorilla glue? Boy would that be hard to knife!
> Thanks!


Just elmers white glue will work. I've added to hot mud when doing plaster patches .. It knifes on just fine.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> just elmers white glue will work. I've added to hot mud when doing plaster patches .. It knifes on just fine.


x2 ^^^^^


----------



## MrTed (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks guys, have another general question.
Client had me remove the door frame to a closet in order to make it an open space, so I need to make a corner out of the exposed area and there was no corner bead used the first time around. Do I need to use the corner head or can I just use mesh tape and skim over that?
Thanks!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrTed said:


> Thanks guys, have another general question.
> Client had me remove the door frame to a closet in order to make it an open space, so I need to make a corner out of the exposed area and there was no corner bead used the first time around. Do I need to use the corner head or can I just use mesh tape and skim over that?
> Thanks!


You said mesh!!!


----------



## MrTed (Jan 19, 2016)

moore said:


> MrTed said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, have another general question.
> ...


Did I say something wrong?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrTed said:


> Did I say something wrong?


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Mr ted this is a contractor site for professional tradespeople to share with other professionals experienced or learning youe question sounds as a handy man.....or a howmowner not as a drywall contractor


----------



## MrTed (Jan 19, 2016)

I am a professional painter, been so for almost 22 years.
Definitely not experienced in the drywall trade but have come up against some things go beyond my understanding.
Thanks!
Ted


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I understand always go a corner bead on a 90 corner


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

MrTed said:


> Thanks guys, have another general question.
> Client had me remove the door frame to a closet in order to make it an open space, so I need to make a corner out of the exposed area and there was no corner bead used the first time around. Do I need to use the corner head or can I just use mesh tape and skim over that?
> Thanks!


Mesh will work to build that corner. We've also used lath and structo lite in these areas. They sell strips of lath that work good. Also, when we float out over really bad plaster holes we'll tape the seams for good measure.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

If it's a 90 use corner bead.


----------

